# First EVER Cockatiel hatchling :D



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's our first baby's big debut! Mom is pretty upset, lol.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

awww soo cute!!!!


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Awww, how sweet! And mama bird is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats. 

Are you keeping the baby/ies?


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! Probably not keeping any, we've got enough pet birds, lol. But we'll see


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww so cute


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

The 2nd egg didn't hatch today, hope the little one makes it out soon


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww so cute..


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone  Do you think I should be worrying that the 2nd baby hasn't hatched on schedule?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

whytedragon said:


> Thanks everyone  Do you think I should be worrying that the 2nd baby hasn't hatched on schedule?


I found this link scroll down a bit to hatching http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html Hope the baby comes soon


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh wow, that is amazing, I had no idea that is how they make their way out of the egg. I thought it was just instictual for them to break free, but had no idea it was caused by contractions and such...amazing.

Anyway, I only got a brief view of the eggs (overprotective parents), the one I think is near hatching is very dark inside, I can't see an air cell, but then again I never picked the egg up to check, just briefly candled it inside the box and then left it be. The parents just simply won't let me investigate. I wanted to pick the egg up and check more closely, but that obviously won't happen unless I can get the parents out of the box.

By "dark" I do not mean that it looks DIS or rotting, I mean it looks like the baby is completely filling up the egg, no red in sight. Everything looks absorbed from what I can see.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY, he made it out this morning!


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

3rd one hatched sometime recently. Strange, it wasn't due until tomorrow, and the one that hatched this morning was due yesterday, lol.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

4th egg hasnt' hatched yet, not sure if it will...but my days are all screwed up since 2 hatched the same day and one early and one late. lol.

Anyway, here's the 3, taken today 

Edit: Ah, that's right, 5 eggs were laid, but one was infertile, so the one that's still unhatched is probably the last one that was laid and the infertile one was probably laid before that one. I'll try to do the math, lol. If it was the last one laid, today would have been day 18.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

4th egg hasn't hatched, bummer. But that's ok, we've still got 3 healthy babies. I've already got awesome homes lined up for 2, and i'm keeping one  
I'll try for more pics tomorrow.


----------

